

Ask HN: should you bug or spam users who don't end up using your app? - designium

I signed up for an app just to check out their tool and interface. I didn't really get what their app does initially. After checking out, I realize that I have no use for it, but the founder sent me two emails straight asking for feedback.<p>Do you do that? Isn't that kind of spam? What's your thoughts? Isn't no-reply an answer on its own?
======
jcr
Feedback is extremely important, even negative/dissatisifed feedback, so if
you agreed to be contacted, then you should expect to be contacted.

Spamming people? (i.e. without consent) No, never. It just makes people angry.

On the other hand, if people agree to receive messages from you, then by all
means, contacting them can be mutually beneficial. For example, you said you
"didn't get" their app initially, but there's a chance it does exactly what
you need but they failed to communicate that to you. Figuring out where they
failed, and figuring out what you want (so they can provide it), is beneficial
to both.

If you're curious, you should read just about everything from Patrick McKenzie
(hn:patio11) on his blog: <http://www.kalzumeus.com>

~~~
designium
Thanks! Great comment!

